# Favorite handle materiels?



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I know paracord is very popular but I had some cheap jute twine laying around and decided to go to town. What are some of yalls favorite handle materiels and how do you think these look? They are very rough which is great for me because I have very rough hands.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice idea!
But maybe difficult to get dry when once get wet.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What ever is cheap and works. I don't like it for a band tie, but it will sure work on the handle.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> What ever is cheap and works. I don't like it for a band tie, but it will sure work on the handle.


I gotta get some butcher twine for wrapping bands.. Apparently that's the good stuff

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

For wrapping bands to forks, most use broken Theraband or flats cut into strips. I use Alliance rubber bands.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah, what Bruce said is what I meant. You need to use rubber to connect the band to the fork. The search function has lots of threads and videos for attaching flats to daiseys.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

For handle material I'd have to go with Wooly Mammoth Tusk. Knew a guy once who had a dime-sized inlay on his zippo lighter. He could weld with it...

Cost prohibitive now, but the Wooly Mammoth will be resurrected from extinction by a brilliant team of scientists using a gene-editing technique known as CRISPR/Cas9 within two years. So I'd say if you can wait 5 years you may be able to catch a deal on some three-year-old tusk.


----------

